# Stressed 6 month old



## shannonk03 (Dec 13, 2013)

Let me start by saying I know this is a goat forum but the cow forums don't get much action and I'm hoping someone has some advise. 

So last night my husband and I picked up a 6 month old mini zebu calf. We looked at the a few days prior, they had just been pulled off mom but were healthy, eating, drinking etc. They still looked good when we picked him up last night. We got home late, about 7pm and I put him in the barn with hay, water, and a heat lamp. 

When I went to check him this morning he was shaking, had loose poop all over his rear and it didn't look like he had touched his hay or water. Granted, he may have started shaking just because he saw me, he tried to take off so he's not just laying around. 

Anything I need to be concerned about at this point or do I just give him more time? I raise boer goats so I have electrolytes on hand, should I add it to his water? Anything else I should do? Or am I just worrying too much?

I have a group of 8 month old boer doelings, should I put one in with him so he has a friend?  He's barely bigger than they are.


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 13, 2013)

If it was me I would put electrolytes and probitotics into him.
It is possible that he may be suffering from shipping fever.
It may be a good idea to have a vet take a look.  If you have invested a bit in purchasing this calf a vet call would be worth it. 
Does he have another calf for company?
If not being by itself may be contributing to his problems.


----------



## shannonk03 (Dec 13, 2013)

He's the only calf I have, I think that's a lot of the problem. That's why I was thinking he may like a goat buddy but if he has something contagious I don't really want one of my girls in with him. If he hasn't touched his food or water by noon I think I'll give the vet a call.


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Take his temp. If there is no temp then he is more than likly not contagious. 
I would most def. check with your vet.  That little fella needs another animal to be with asap


----------



## shannonk03 (Dec 13, 2013)

Update on the little guy, he had eaten hay and drank some water when I went to check on him again, I hung out with him for about 15 minutes talking the whole time and he had stopped shaking before I left so good to know it was from fear. 

I'm going to deworm him this afternoon then tomorrow I plan on putting a little doeling that gets bullied by the rest of te group in with him for a friend. 

Thank you for your replies, I appreciate the help.


----------



## elevan (Dec 13, 2013)

Thread has been moved to the cattle forum, please do not post in a different forum than the appropriate one as this is considered spamming.


----------



## elevan (Dec 13, 2013)

alsea1 said:


> If it was me I would put electrolytes and probitotics into him.
> It is possible that he may be suffering from shipping fever.
> It may be a good idea to have a vet take a look.  If you have invested a bit in purchasing this calf a vet call would be worth it.
> .................................
> ...


x2


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi, the cattle forums on here get quite a bit of activity, there's just more activity on the goat forum than the cattle forum because there's more goat people that have lots to talk about regarding their goats. That's all. 

It doesn't sound like shipping fever to me at all. If he has respiratory issues, looks lethargic, coughing, has raspy breathing or has that down look to him then you could say that he has shipping fever.  But merely tag on the hide and a flighty attitude with not much other symptoms, I'd say he's just plum stressed out and scared being in his new environment/home..and being away from Mom, as it usually takes more than just a few days usually for weaners to settle down after being weaned. 

It's typical for cattle that are experiencing a great amount of stress to get runny stools. It's also typical for cattle to get runny stools if their diet is switched to a higher-quality one too quickly, like going from hay to grass. But I'm leaning more toward him being stressed out. 

Are there any other symptoms besides the tag on the hide that may indicate possible sickness? Any odd behaviour like kicking at the belly or coughing/sneezing, or anything that seems off to you? High temperature (a.k.a fever) indicates infection or some illness, and usually doesn't indicate if the kind of malady he's experiencing is contagious to your goats or not. Fever is merely a symptom, not a disease. Thus, most of the time if he does have an illness, it's not going to necessarily be contagious to your boers. 

If he's eating, that's great.  If he's drinking, that's great.  I would be worried at this point past your update if he's not eating or drinking.  

And yes, he does need time to settle down. Just leave him be, give him his feed and water regularly, and let him figure out his home and environment--maybe introduce the goats to him, if you like--himself. Cattle are pretty good at figuring things out themselves without having to have any human interference getting in their way.  

BTW, congrats on the new addition and welcome to the world of raising cattle.


----------



## shannonk03 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you, no respiratory symptoms or fever. I mixed some alfalfa in with the grass hay in his stall and he dug in with enthusiasm but still hadn't touched any grain, even after I added some calf manna. I'm much less concerned now, he's such a cute little guy, thanks again for the advise!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Dec 14, 2013)

He'll start eating the grain eventually. Just keep leaving it out for him and he'll eventually go for it. His curiosity will win out, it always does with these animals.  

Anyway, good to hear he's eating well and settling in more!


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Glad to hear he was just shook up and not ill.  
It is such a relief when they get back on track.


----------

